# I hope it's just one store



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Stopped by Wally today , the wife had handed me a certificate for 12 dollars off this morning some thing that she got as a rebate or something at wally 

anyway figured I would see what hey had for ammo , and pick up some 223 , well there was Tula steel cased about 10 boxes and 1 box of 35 gr Winchester varmint and a hole bunch of empty space where every other brass cased 55 gr box had been 

I did buy some tula , figured why waste the good stuff getting the new scope dialed in , get it close with the cheep stuff and fine tune with what I already had 

Mini didn't seem to mind the steel cased stuff , but then the she never was ammo picky 

time to pick up some more bullets and start turning all that once fired brass into loaded rounds


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

There is ammo all over the Internet, sales flyers has ammo, but the local stores are a little shy here.


----------



## Earthworm77 (Jan 18, 2016)

Aren't you supposed to waste the good stuff when sighting in your scope? You sight it in with the same ammo you intend to shoot when it is sighted in.....for sake of accuracy?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Use the cheap stuff to get dialed in then verify with what your going to hunt with is the way to go.

 Al


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

The guys around here were looking for ammo this weekend, finally showed up at my house,
Said hey had been everywhere in town, Wally World, farm stores,
All .223 sold out, and basic yellow box Remington was posted at jus under $20 for 20 rounds, had there been any...
Looks like the 7th annual "Obama is coming for your guns!" Rush is underway.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How much hunting ammo (.22-250, .243, .270, .308, and .30-06. are you seeing? I got rid of the poodle shooter rounds long ago. I'd rather buy hunting calibers for distance and 12 gauge for up close show and tell.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Poodle shooter rounds. What does that mean? :hohum:

Also, did they get the low life that knocked that poor elderly woman down in her own house in Green Co. a couple of weeks ago? I hope she is locking her door and keeping a dissuader close at hand now... Saw a news blurb about the incident on Channel 3000.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Poodle shooter round usually refers to 223, 22-250, usual varmint calibers. I always sight in with what I intend to shoot all the time. Not much of an experimenter, find something that shoots well in that gun then stick with it so I know exactly what it will do.


----------



## Earthworm77 (Jan 18, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> Use the cheap stuff to get dialed in then verify with what your going to hunt with is the way to go.
> 
> Al



I would never sight in a scope equipped weapon with target ammo because of the potentially different POI between both target and business ammo.

Why do twice what you can do correctly once? I'll share that I am a retired tactical officer from a major a Dept. I guess we looked at it very differently. But then again I was using dept. paid for ammo, so I didn't care all that much.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Earthworm77 said:


> I would never sight in a scope equipped weapon with target ammo because of the potentially different POI between both target and business ammo.
> 
> Why do twice what you can do correctly once? I'll share that I am a retired tactical officer from a major a Dept. I guess we looked at it very differently. But then again I was using dept. paid for ammo, so I didn't care all that much.



cause when your not using tax payer paid for ammo it's worth it the point of impact vs point of aim at 25 yards or 50 yards is not that much between brands of ammo so why not use the 6.99 a box of 20 PPU rounds to get close then break out the 19.99 a box rounds to fine tune when your close. 

that winchester ranger LE 5.56 ammo is nice stuff but it costs us civilians 30 some dollars a box of 20 whether you shoot it or we shoot it


when you already have to have xxxxxx many rounds on hand for use , and it gets a year or two old then it makes it much more cost effective for training ammo , there are some pistol ammo's that have a training round counter part to keep cost down that shoots to the same poi at pistol distances with the same weight bullet


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

So the follow around guys have nothing to complain about,

I kind of knock ammo into three classes,
1. Blasting/Plinking ammo.
Noise making, high volume shooting when you aren't worried about putting game down or being particularly accurate, more shooting for fun.
I buy the 'Cheap' stuff for this. When friends come out a want to bust a few dozen rounds to entertain themselves.
2. 'Match' grade rounds, Or hunting rounds,
Very accurate and the bullet is something known so when you are hunting it puts the game down.
3. Hyper Accurate & 'Bench' grade rounds where everything is checked, double checked, and usually fired through a specific rifle for hyper accuracy.

I'll throw most anything on the shelf that has a brass case and DOES NOT have a steel core.
Most steel core ammo made in the US is safe, but some of the import steel jacket ammo will damage or wear the barrel un-nessaraly.
(A magnet will tell you real quick)

I also got tired of welding up or replacing target frames.
Steel jacket/steel core blows right through my target frames & and sometimes my 'Gong' steel targets...

Most of the 'White Box' or 'Yellow Box' ammo is 'Plinking' ammo.
Soft point or FMJ, just common ammo made by larger manufacturers that didnt quite come up to first quality standards.
A bullet shipment that was a tiny bit too light or too heavy, brass that is slightly out of specification, ect.

Name brand boxes are first quality, tighter tolerances.

Then there is 'Premium' ammo,
VERY high tolerance, very consistant. (And usually very costly)
The factory premium ammo has come a LONG WAY, its as accurate as you can hope for without reloading to bench rifle standards.

When I reload, I shoot for 'Volume' in production, while still maintaining the quality.
I do it like every manufacturer,
I weigh bullets, if my 'Sample' is consistant in weight,
And the cases all prepared consistently, its first quality, 'Match' or 'Premium'.
If the brass is a little off, the box of bullets is a little off, then it becomes 'Plinking' ammo.

Bench rifle ammo is still built one round at a time to be shot through a specific rifle that 'Likes' a specific load. 

Just a word of warning,
There is no specification for 'Premium' ammo in the industry,
The 'Wolf' & 'Norinco' and 'Russian' ammo often say 'Premium' on the box,
And an attractive price, but its still just generic plinking ammo.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

For what it's worth, I agree with GCP.
When you are short range shooting with a plinking/hunting rifle,
You are still able to blow the heart out of a deer with any of the 'off the shelf' ammo.
So it will shoot a 1/2" high or low if you switch ammo,
It will still drop game in its tracks...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I prefer to roll my own. Costs less and I produce better ammo than I can buy.


----------



## Earthworm77 (Jan 18, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> cause when your not using tax payer paid for ammo it's worth it the point of impact vs point of aim at 25 yards or 50 yards is not that much between brands of ammo so why not use the 6.99 a box of 20 PPU rounds to get close then break out the 19.99 a box rounds to fine tune when your close.
> 
> that winchester ranger LE 5.56 ammo is nice stuff but it costs us civilians 30 some dollars a box of 20 whether you shoot it or we shoot it
> 
> ...



Fair point but I'm thinking it shouldn't take you more than a few rds to get yourself on paper, and 10 more to dial it in......so as far as the expenditure or ammo cost, if you use a 20rd box to get zeroed....isn't it really worth it? At 25yrds, I'm not sure POI would be noticeable......but at 100 it might.

It's kind of funny though.....as a patrol officer I always qualified with my Smith 5946 shooting center mass.......obviously as my job classification changed, accuracy was way more important. Now, I can't imagine going to the range and not trying to shoot 50rds inside a 2 1/2" diameter circle. I've been building "Ultimate" 10 22's and long distance AR's for a while, I couldn't imagine being happy simply with shooting center mass.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This has been my go-to supplier as of late. .223 as low as 30Â¢ per round.

https://www.wideners.com/rifle/223-...als&utm_term=0_4dbd7b7ce3-8f769fc7b2-66327033


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

JJ Grandits said:


> I prefer to roll my own. Costs less and I produce better ammo than I can buy.


I agree, and that's exactly why I reload.
You can roll 'Premium', highly accurate ammo with EXACTLY the bullet that fits your application (game hunting, varmint, target, gong, ect.).

You can do anything from cranking out 'Blasting' ammo for about the same price as the 'Cheap' ammo, but you invest your time in it, at 30 cents a round I can't beat that by the time I figure my time in...
So I don't run 'Blasting' ammo intentionally,
Waste of my time...

When you load quite a bit of ammo, you will wind up with 'Culls',
Bullets that are odd weight or have a sizing defect,
Cases that are 'OK', not enough issue to toss out, but not quite 'Right',
And the 'Culls' that show up when you are trying to roll 'Match' quality ammo,
The primer gets a little compressed, or doesn't compress enough,
The bullet/neck is a little angled, not completely concentric,
The occasional bullet that for what ever reason, is seated a little deep...

I throw those in the 'Plinking/Blasting' ammo boxes instead of trying to disassemble the components...

From previous conversations, I guess I'm the odd duck,
I don't hesitate to recondition military cases, once or twice fired cases and load them for 'Match' grade loads.

If you only shoot 200 or 300 rounds a year, then I'm not sure it would ever pay you back to buy the reloading gear, buy components in small batches, and invest the time & effort.
Presses are anywhere from $30 for a hand press, to $2,000 for a high volume bench press,
But even the hand presses require the case gauges, length gauges, powder scale, probably a powder thrower, ect.
Lots of 'Gadgets' to crank out a 'Premium' round,
And small batch components are much more expensive...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I fall into the category of only loading a few hundred rounds a year so I can be very selective. Also, I really enjoy reloading. It will take me hours to produce one box of shells, but they are perfect as I can get. It is where I let my anal retentive aspect shine. I had a buddy who was into wood carving and I could never understand how he could put so much time into it until now.


----------

